# Laminate Stair nose



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

I think I understand you right. The existing stair bullnose will show after installing the laminate? If this is the case, you can take a sawzall and cut the existing bullnose off to square off the steps ( just like you would do to install those pre-made tread/riser kits). Use the same laminate for your risers to meet the bottom of the laminate tread bullnose. I hope that makes sense..I'm drinking with Leah:whistling2: She had a few aunts visit.
Just a tip, depending on what material you have to work with...a sharp chisel will do the same thing a lot quicker since accuracy is not an issue if you are covering it anyway.

Oh yeah...the underlay is not neccessary since you can't float a stair but I would reccommend PL to attach the treads..this way you can avoid brad holes


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

OK, one more thing..unless you have a tread guide, make cardboard templates for each step to transfer to the laminate before you cut. Most stair stingers I have come across are anything but square and true. Once you make the first template, compare it to the rest and make adjustments accordingly. If your existing tread bullnose are recessed into the stringers you can chisel them flat or pull them right out..either way, get a small tub of Drydex and fill the spaces, snd and paint


----------



## agapediy (Apr 7, 2011)

canadaclub said:


> I think I understand you right. The existing stair bullnose will show after installing the laminate? If this is the case, you can take a sawzall and cut the existing bullnose off to square off the steps ( just like you would do to install those pre-made tread/riser kits). Use the same laminate for your risers to meet the bottom of the laminate tread bullnose. I hope that makes sense..I'm drinking with Leah:whistling2: She had a few aunts visit.
> Just a tip, depending on what material you have to work with...a sharp chisel will do the same thing a lot quicker since accuracy is not an issue if you are covering it anyway.
> 
> Oh yeah...the underlay is not neccessary since you can't float a stair but I would reccommend PL to attach the treads..this way you can avoid brad holes


I think I understand what you are saying here..Is this basically what you want me to do?










Also what is "PL"?


----------



## agapediy (Apr 7, 2011)

canadaclub said:


> OK, one more thing..unless you have a tread guide, make cardboard templates for each step to transfer to the laminate before you cut. Most stair stingers I have come across are anything but square and true. Once you make the first template, compare it to the rest and make adjustments accordingly. If your existing tread bullnose are recessed into the stringers you can chisel them flat or pull them right out..either way, get a small tub of Drydex and fill the spaces, snd and paint


I was told not use Drydex on floor since they can crack. I was told to use Poly compound. Am I wrong??


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

yes..your diagram shows exactly what to do. The drydex is only meant to fill holes where you took of the existing bullnose off where they met stringers. Has nothing to do with the treads. Fill with Drydex or any other compund..sand and paint I think I may have some pics..I will try to find them

I should clarify..the stringers are the sides of the stairs..
L
L
L 
L


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, my L pattern didn't take so I found som pics..the one picture shows where the existing bullnose was cut off. If you can zoom in on the second from the top stair you will notice that the original treads were inserted into a routered stringer..(the white part) Once you install the new stairs, just fill in the gaps on the stringer, sand and paint. The next pic is the final new treads and risers

I edit a footnote here..notice one of the treads has some tape on it.. These pre-made products are not without fault. I recommend sanding before staining. Even though they are veneer, the blemishes show.


----------



## agapediy (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't have a sawzall but I have a skill(circular) saw to cut most of the bull nose. And then I will probably have to use a handsaw to cut the part attached to stringers.

I think I know what I have to do here! Thanks!


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Yep, a handsaw will do the trick. Depending on what kind of wood the stairs are made of, you may find yourself chiselling anyway:yes:


----------



## agapediy (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello Canadaclub,

I ran into a new problem. Today I tried to cut those bullnose off and I noticed that very top stair looks different. It has nails plugged in and I don't want to run into a bigger problem by taking those out! 










The rest of the stairs look fine but I would have to cut the lips of stringers to lay laminate pieces.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

You could try to chisel out an area around the nail and use a prybar or hammer claw to remove them.


----------

